# Bulk Rodent food websites?



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone know a good website to buy bulk rodent food?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in the UK so can't really help but I believe in the US complete mouse foods that are ok and can be ordered online include Harlan-Teklad (lab blocks) and Sunseed. I'm sure someone more local to you will be along to help. If you have access to a farm/equestrian shop near you and a car, then you can buy big sacks of 'straights' (grains), dog food and bird seed and make your own mix, IMHO definitely the best food (and probably the cheapest).


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you have any Tractor Supply stores or other farm and feed stores near you? They can usually order them and it's cheaper than paying shipping yourself...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My local farm and garden stores used to get that for me before I switched to a corn-free diet for my mousies.


----------

